# USING BAKERS PRIDE OVEN. HELP MAKING PIZZA & Rolls



## steff52 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi,

I inherited a counter top Bakers Pride oven that has two shelves, but doesn't have a manual. I am so excited to have this and would love to make pizza like restaurants do. I make homemade pizza in my regular oven, but wondered if this will really make a difference. Should I use a pizza pan or put the pizza right in oven. Does anyone have good recipes for crusty pizza and garlic rolls that aren't solid like bread. I love the rolls that have the texture of cotton candy when you pull them apart. Also, any sugguestions on other things I can cook in this oven? Is it good for pastry, if so what type. I wanted to make bread, but the shelves are kind of close together and there isn't enough room for the break to raise. If anyone has a good website I can go to that would be good too! I checked Bakers Pride and didn't find anything helpful. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I had a look at the BP web site and they list a whole host of equipment, including countertop deck ovens. What model do you have? That might make answering your question easier. Also, have you called Baker's Pride to ask them?

Jock


----------



## steff52 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Jock,

The model number is MOS2E and serial number 3951. When I look at the ovens on their site it looks like the Pizza & Pretzel oven. It has two decks inside and I'm not sure if it's brick. I'm hoping to find recipes like the restaurants use for dough. Light and crusty. If you have any tips on cleaning the surface would be great. 
Thanks for responding


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Steff, I don't have great news for you, but what I'm about to say isn't necessarily bad either. These units are used most often in bars and places where they need to quickly reheat snack foods. A lot of times these units are used for frozen pizzas.

I'm not sure that you can achieve "restaurant quality" results with this oven. You may have better luck with a baking stone in a well insulated conventional home oven.

Kuan


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What temp does the oven get up to?
Pizza is best cooked at 500F.
Have fun with it but be careful, it will be hotter all around (inside and out) than a regular home oven.


----------



## steff52 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for responding and the oven goes up to 700 degrees. It has two knobs the other one is a timer. 

Steff


----------



## helenm (Aug 24, 2003)

Sorry, Steff, can't help with the oven, other than to suggest that you call the manufacturer to ask if you can get a manual from them. 

The pizza dough is another matter. Just about any sour dough bread recipe will make great pizza. Plain old white bread dough will also work. Just be sure that the dough is not too stiff or the resulting pizza will have the consistency of cardboard. If you're squeezed for time, or don't want to be bothered making dough from scratch, buy and use frozen bread dough which is usually sold in supermarkets in 5 loaf bags.

Happy baking.

Helen SM


----------

